# What changes has BMW made to the new 535d so they don't repeat 335d history?



## RTG (Jul 25, 2014)

Reading the 335d horror stories has been an eye opening experience. Has bmw made changes in the new 535d so this does not happen again?


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

New block (M57 was pre 2001 design) , 1 turbo, solenoid injectors instead of piezo. 10 less hp, and less TQ. Better transmission which allows the engine to operate in optimal TQ range. Newer head and intake design?

Heavier car. 


I like the 5 series (have one as a loaner at the moment) as it doesn't have that floating feeling like the newer 3 series. Perhaps it's because of the extra weight.


----------



## AirBull (Jan 1, 2014)

I looked at one Friday night, a new 535d (great incentives right now.) But when they offered me $6k below trade value on my 335d, I realized I was "committed" to it! Yeah, BMW dealers know there is a problem with our cars with NA emissions.


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

AirBull said:


> I looked at one Friday night, a new 535d (great incentives right now.) But when they offered me $6k below trade value on my 335d, I realized I was "committed" to it! Yeah, BMW dealers know there is a problem with our cars with NA emissions.


Its very common for dealers to "game" the deal with below wholesale trade-in. It also may be that the area you live in doesn't go for diesel BMW's. I wouldn't necessarily conclude low value in our cars. Considering the lineage (e90) and how this is a diesel as well as overall knowledge of all BMW's it should be your call as to what you are willing to take as a price for your car. I've been in similar situations and sold the car myself, but also have had salesmen try to give me more for my car.

Its very bad for your pocketbook to sell an expensive car within the first 3 years. After that its more stable in price. I'd be looking at a trade myself if my needs changed, but the difference even between what my 335d is currently worth and a new 328d would need a lot of repairs to come close.

PL:angel:


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

See if CarMax will buy your 335d outright.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

thats why next week Im pulling out the DPF and installing the new pipe and plugging the EGR and deleting all DPF/EGR/SCR codes


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

Axel61 said:


> thats why next week Im pulling out the DPF and installing the new pipe and plugging the EGR and deleting all DPF/EGR/SCR codes


Good luck!


----------



## ingenieur (Dec 26, 2006)

Axel61 said:


> thats why next week Im pulling out the DPF and installing the new pipe and plugging the EGR and deleting all DPF/EGR/SCR codes


How will you delete the permanent faults that will be set?


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

ingenieur said:


> How will you delete the permanent faults that will be set?


He won't be able to until he replaces the removed items.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

ingenieur said:


> How will you delete the permanent faults that will be set?


There are tuners out there that can delete the codes via the DDE.


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

Dan Neil, my favorite car enthusiast writer, has a piece in the Wall Street Journal on the 535d x drive. Interesting take:



> With the 3.0-liter's ultraprecise direct fuel injection and other advanced diesel trickery, four out of five blindfolded car salesmen couldn't tell the difference.
> 
> And compared with the dragon's butthole of your average late '70s diesel, the 535d's exhaust is minty fresh.


PL


----------

